# Testaufbau SPS zur Lehrlingsausbildung? Tips und Anregungen! Zeigt eure her!



## Betriebselektriker28 (26 Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir hatten bisher einen richtig hässlichen Aufbau mit ein paar Schützen einer Logo und 4 Bedienelementen.
Das ganze auf einer gelben Dokaplatten verschraubt. 


Schaut ziemlich zum kotzen aus. Fotos schenke ich mir jetzt mal. 


Jetzt würde ich gerne etwas hübscheres Aufbauen und möchte ein paar Ideen sammeln. 

Grundvorstellungen von mir:

-1215C DC/DC/DC
-TIA V15 (Weil sie mit dem auch in der Berufsschule arbeiten)
-Eventuell ein TP700 um ein bisschen HMI zu basteln...
-8 E/A reichen locker
-Analogsignale? (nicht unbedingt notwendig, aber vielleicht bei den richtig interessierten Lehrlingen?)
-Preis sollte unter 1000€ bleiben (CPU/HMI/Software ist schon vorhanden)

Wie würdet ihr so etwas aufbauen, bzw. was als Grundgerüst verwenden usw.
Soll auch tragbar bleiben. 


Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch selbst schon etwas schönes gebaut? 


Zeigt her eure Ausbildungs/Testaufbauten! 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oliver.tonn (26 Februar 2019)

Ich habe derzeit zwei Aufbauten im Einsatz aus Aluprofilen. Den einen habe ich bei Ebay erstanden, damals noch mit einer S5 drauf, den baue ich gerade um. Auf diesen sollen Codesys basierte Steuerungen montiert werden. Für S7-Steuerungen habe ich einen Aufbau von Kaftan gekauft und auf dieses eine S7-1500 und S7-1200 montiert.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Februar 2019)

Wir hatten früher auch Aufbauten aus Aluprofilen.
Kostengünstig ... Zumindest wenn es die Azubis selber bauen


----------



## winnman (26 Februar 2019)

19" Rack mit Rädern, darauf dann Profilschiene für 300er, Rückseite mit 400er
seitlich lange Klemmleiste, dann da teilweise Prallel auf div. Baugruppenstecker für 300 und 400
auf der 300er Seite gibt es in Arbeitshöhe eine kleine Tischplatte für PG, darüber selber gebautes  Feld mit jede Menge Schalt/0/Tastern, darüber 5 Stk gebrauchte 0-20mA Analoganzeigen und 4  Stk 0-20mA Sollwertgeber.
Unter der Tischplatte im Rack ordentliche Stromversorgung, oben und unten eine Steckdosenleiste für diverses, dann sind da noch 6 Logos diverser Ausgabestände drauf, 1 Schneider M340 Rack, dazwischen lungert noch eine s5 rum (95er) und es ist immer noch Platz das eine oder andere zu testzwecken da raufzuschrauben.

OK ist hauptsächlich Testrack, funktioniert aber auch super für die Azubis ein paar Tage im Jahr.

PS Rack ist oben so abgeschnitten das es durch unsere Türen passt


----------



## Howard (27 Februar 2019)

Ich persönlich würde es sinnvoll finden, wenn man auch einen Profinet oder Profibus-Teilnehmer im Aufbau unterbringt (vielleicht einen gebrauchten Scanner o.ä.). Direktes ansprechen der Peripherie ist halt nur die eine Hälfte der Programmierung, aber mal einen kleinen Treiber zu schreiben, Daten konsistent lesen und schreiben, sich durch ein Handbuch und die Schnittstellenbeschreibung des Bauteils zu arbeiten und dann die Hardware-Konfig entsprechend zusammenklicken ... das könnte ich mir sehr lehrreich vorstellen.
Allerdings kenne ich mich in der Ausbildungswelt nicht aus und kann daher nicht einschätzen ob das ggf. zu schwer oder umfangreich ist.


----------



## Little-JO (4 März 2019)

Wir haben vor einigen Jahren für und mit unseren Azubis einen Aufbau mit Systemprofilen und Stahlplatte 2x1m gebaut. Das Ganze hing dann an der Wand über den Werkbänken. Auf der linken Seite war ein schaltschrankähnlicher Aufbau mit Verdrahtungskanälen, Hutschienen für ET-Station, Klemmen, usw. und Profilschiene für die SPS. Rechts hatten wir ein großes Feld für FU's / Antriebsregler. Dann haben wir für den Tisch ebenfalls eine Platte (60x60cm) mit Systemprofilen gebaut wo ein kleiner Motor und eine Schalter / Tasterbox drauf waren. Motor hing am FU und die IO's von der Box gingen auf die SPS. Neben der großen Platte haben wir noch einen kleineren Rittal Klemmkasten gebaut worin sich das HMI befand. Es war ein schönes Projekt; auch kostengünstig weil es die Azubis selbst mit aufgebaut haben. Die meisten der verwendeten Bauteile (SPS, HMI, ET-Station, MSS, FU's, ...) waren als "Ersatzteile" eh in den Schränken.


----------



## der_schmuu (5 März 2019)

Möglichkeiten das ganze Aufzubauen gibt es ja viele.
Was genau sollen denn die Azubis mit diesem Testrack alles machen?

Soll an dem Testrack nur die Programmierung geübt werden oder soll auch das korrekt Verdrahten nach Schaltplan erlernt werden (Fehlersuche, etc)?
Je nachdem was mit dem Rack alles gemacht werden soll variiert ja dann auch die Größe, die "eine" Lösung wird es hier leider nicht geben...

Gruß Schmuu


----------



## Tobi P. (10 April 2019)

Moin,

tja, ich bin sozusagen an einem Modulsystem dran. Das Profibus-Peripheriesystem ist fast fertiggestellt, da fehlt nur noch etwas Beschriftung und die Profibus-M12-Einbaustecker. Alle Versorgungsanschlüsse sind/werden auf Steckverbinder geführt, nur die Sensorik/Aktorik geht direkt auf die ET200-Terminalmodule. Fünfzig dafür vorgesehene Verschraubungen sollten auch für größere Testaufbauten reichen 
Das Hauptrack wird auch noch umgebaut, das soll wie das Peripheriesystem in einen geschlossenen Schaltschrank und zusätzlich noch eine "Abteilung S7-1200" bekommen. Und wenn das fertiggestellt ist soll noch ein "Antriebsmodul" gebaut werden, also ein weiterer Schaltschrank mit Frequenzumrichtern, ET200-Direktstartern und etwas analoger Klappertechnik. Irgendwann zwischendurch bau ich dann noch ein zweites Peripheriemodul, allerdings Profinet-basiert. Und wenn das dann fertig ist - ach, ihr seht ja, das wird nie ganz fertig, irgendwas neues fällt mir immer zum ergänzen ein 
Ist übrigens ein Freizeitprojekt, hat nix mit dem Job zu tun. Das Hauptrack ist ein geschweisster Eigenbau aus Aluminium, normalerweise bau ich da testweise Aggregatesteuerungen drauf auf.







Gruß Tobi


----------



## thomass5 (10 April 2019)

Was für Anlagen habt ihr produktiv rumstehen? Ich bevorzuge Testsysteme, die daran angelehnt sind und wo man auch diverse Komponenten der Realen Produktion testen / Abläufe simulieren bzw optimieren kann.
Das ganze wird dann als Aluprofilrückwand auf einer Werkbank gestaltet. Eventuell auch als Gitterplatte mit diversen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten. Da ist dann schnell mal ein Umrichter und Motor dazugebaut. Aufbauen/Dokumentieren tun das die Azubis selbst.


----------

